# Now that's a road course



## bdsharp (Sep 27, 2012)

One advantage of being new to the forum is having several years' worth of old posts to go through. If I had space for a big permanent road course, Boosted's GlassRing is what I would want. I don't think you'd ever get tired of driving that. The post is over a year old; have there been any additions?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3828902&highlight=glassring#post3828902


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!!! That's really cool!  I think I need one. does anybody know the manufacturer of the track?

Tom


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,careful you guys you'll give him a swelled head:thumbsup::wave:

Just kidding Jeff,:wave:

It's a beautiful track.
Rick


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

My wife has just said that if I build something like this as my new track then even she would come racing on it.

Challenge accepted!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very nice track!! :thumbsup: Is that a Brad B."Grand Champion" layout??


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks to all you guys, That pic is pretty much the way it sits now, the only thing I added lately was voltage & amperage digital gauges to the main racing station. 

As for the history, I bought this track from a member here named Langslot, He and a couple of his friends (I think Hilltop was in on this) built the track from scratch. Mike told me he had the ABS track pieces routed by a local sign maker and then they built it in 2 4' x 8' table halves. 

I bought it, hauled it home, (900 miles in one day) cleaned it up a little, totally rewired it and added brakes, built drivers stations, added the LED / photo cell timing setup, the billboards, a little touch up on the landscaping here and there (mainly from separating the table and the travel) & repainted the lane colors, then added the hoist mechanism to allow it to fold up to the wall for storing. 

As far as the layout, I am not sure who did the design, I can tell you all 4 lanes are within 2 inches of being exactly the same length, I was amazed when I measured it for the timing setup, and the proof is the lap times are nearly identical lane to lane. 

It is a great track to run on, and what makes it fun is the elevation changes, its got hips and dips built into it and the larger turns on the ends are banked, and one of the inside turns is on an angle but the track is flat. It is a fast track & very smooth, you really cant hear a good setup car run on it. I have a very hot, Buick Grand National AFX magnatraction that will get air borne on the inside back straight coming off the hill, I never get tired of seeing it fly over the hill, 99% of the time it lands right back in the groove.

Hopefully here soon I may be able to do a little painting on it, I would like to add some skid marks and darken the racing groove just a bit. Otherwise I just want more time to race on it.

Maybe Hilltop will chime in here on the History of this track as well. 

Thanks again for the compliments

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Another masterpiece of woodworking...

....runs in the blood in them thar hills...

...just sayin


----------

